# Sattelstützendurchmesser Blizzard 2009



## sunabar (26. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Rocky Mountain Gemeinde. 

Trotz ausgiebiger Suche in Internet habe ich den Sattelstützendurchmesser des aktuellen Blizzards nicht rausgefunden.

Sind es immer noch 26,8mm ?


----------



## Sonnenbruder (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

der Durchmesser des 2009er Blizzard ist 26,8 mm und die Info findest du hier 
http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/tech-news03_09.pdf.

Den Durchmesser kontne ich bei meinem 09er Blizzard bestätigen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

